# New 90 gallon up and running! Mbuna Delight



## Mike83 (Aug 23, 2006)

I been having it running for about one week now and figured I post, I set up a 90 gallon with an fx5 right out the box, what a great filter, few days a go I made a 1 hr drive to my buddy's fish farm, it's more like a river, you need boots and you need to walk on the side of the canal so you don't sink in 

The quality of fish is amazing, he has been breeding for years, I picked up a group of demasoni, yellow labs, few albino cobalt blue, few rusty's.

He threw in 2-3 premium demasoni that are just awesome, I can look at them for hours, I am sure they will be breeding in no time, believe it or not guys, he has been using cat fish feed for 30 years with out no problems and his fish are in great condition, he told me never to spend my money on nls or fancy food,hard to believe but he showed me the 50 pound bags of feed, incredible. I always thought when I had visited the zoo them fish food dispensers smelled like cat fish feed you get for .25 cents.




























Here is a video of the side of the tank, I cant wait to grow out my stock


----------



## JSI (Feb 27, 2007)

Spectacular looking demasoni.

I can watch them swim around for hours.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

you can already see the dominant male claiming his territory already. there's already quite a bit of aggression in the tank already from what i can see. nice quality nonetheless :thumb:


----------



## Gags (Mar 23, 2012)

:thumb: 
That is one awesome looking demasoni
Enjoy them swimming around tank :fish:


----------



## Mike83 (Aug 23, 2006)

yeah they all trying to claim there spaces now, its mainly juvenile fish at this moment, I could of got adults, but I like to see them grow


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

Tank looks great and so do those fish! Oh to live near/know a breeder...


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

What was the name of the fish farm if you don't mind saying and it isn't against some rule here?


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

I hate when I stumble across threads like these from work. Photobucket is blocked so all the pictures come up with a red "x". Someone needs to post on this thread around, say, 6-7 pm to remind me that I wanna SEE. opcorn:


----------



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

Intriguing about the catfish feed. The pics are blocked here at work to :x


----------



## Mike83 (Aug 23, 2006)

I wish you guys could see the pics, I have to hold back every time I go out to the farm, very easy to buy a bunch of fish


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Really nice pics. =D>

You have a few imperfect bars there. :thumb:


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice fish!

I've been told the catfish feed is fine for ponds because the fish get supplemented with algae and live food that they don't get in tanks. Anybody that hasn't seen what the water looks like in those vats, wouldn't believe it!


----------



## Gags (Mar 23, 2012)

Hock said:


> Intriguing about the catfish feed.


Same here....
I want to know more about it.


----------



## Mike83 (Aug 23, 2006)

He uses sportsman choice catfish feed pellets, says not to crush them, if the fish are hungry they will come up and hit it, the smaller fish will eat up the scraps


----------

